# Pamācības >  Tālvadības pults remonts

## andrejss

Gadās, ka tālvadības pultīm nestrādā vai slikti strādā pogas , kuras bieži lieto. Tā man bija vecam mūzikas centram, kuru joprojām lietoju virtuvē. Nestrādāja skaļuma un ieslegšanas pogas. Nekāda tīrīšana nelīdzēja. Atradu ebaja komplektiņu par dažiem eiro, kura ir dažāda diametra gumijas ripulīši pults remontam (meklēt ""*keypad repair KIT for IR remote controllers*".**

  



 Vienkārši ir ar asu nazi vai žīleti jānogriež vecās pogas paliktnītis un jāpielīmē vietā attiecīgā izmēra jaunais ripulis. Šādā veidā man ir izdevies salabot vairākas tālvadības pultis, dažus telefonus, kuriem zvanīšanas vai atbildēšanas pogas jau nestrādāja, kā ari auto radio noņemamo priekšpaneli.
Vēlāk LEMONAS vitrīnā ieraudzīju arī kaut ko līdzīgu.
Varbūt šī informācija kādam noderēs, jo līdzīgu tēmu neatradu.

----------


## sasasa

Tās bildes nu gan izcili lielas pieliktas  ::

----------


## Zigis

bildes štruntīgas, bet informācija tiešām noderīga

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from...llers&_sacat=0

----------

